# My first baby



## Moo (Jul 10, 2012)

Heres my first baby, forum. He weighs about 2.5g and was born at 11:52pm :mrgreen: not much and possibly needs re refining but im proud of it. Many thanks to the forum and all who have helped me couldn't have done it without you all.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your first baby! It sure is pretty! 8)


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahhhhhh....Ain't he adorable. Got a good pipe!


----------



## Calg5 (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice baby. Have you started a college fund for him/her yet?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your new born!

You should name her *Golden*. It sure looks nice and it has a shine to it too. I'll be glad when I do my first one.

Kevin


----------



## Moo (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks guys  I am still adoring my firstborn have named him golden and started him a college fund :mrgreen:


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Jul 11, 2012)

What was your feedstock for that beauty ? Looks very nice my friend!


----------



## Moo (Jul 11, 2012)

cpu lids


----------

